
Just open sourced Kvpbase object storage platform - cloudgeek
https://github.com/kvpbase/storage-server
======
cloudgeek
Hi all, I just released Kvpbase object storage server under the MIT license.
I'd love to get your feedback and input on what could be beneficial to add,
change or remove. Thanks for taking the time to look! Cheers

